# How do you store your guns? nightstand?



## littlej72

Due to a recent incident I have been trying to think of ways to store my nightstand gun, and my shotgun, right now everything is kept locked, 1911 with the taurus safety, and the shotgun in a locked hard case.

Anyway, I was at home...in bed watching TV girlfriend was out, due back anytime. I heard and saw a car turn into the drive way and assumed it was here, a short time went by and no one came in(it was about 8:15) I peeked out and saw an unfamiliar car(one I had never seen, and people don't just drop by my house that I don't know at 8:15 at night) I went to the front to get a better look, was able to see an older corrola with at least three people in it. I proceeded to the bedroom calmly only to realize what a moron I am, I had a lot of time to prepare, but everything was locked(I worry about people coming in the house when Im not around gaining acces, try to be safe)shotgun and pistols. My taurus 1911 was next to the bed in a nylon case, within a short period of time, I nervously in a room lit only dimly by the tv, unlocked it(taurus' little hex lock) cocked pulled the slide and then the safety, it didn't take long but if I was under more preassure it would not have gone so well. I just cant get to the point of leaving a loaded (which they all are) pistol or shotgun in easy reach of my bed unlocked. Long story short, I went to the front door with it at my side in my hand, but out of plain sight, probably obviously holding something. Went out on the porch in my sox, they either rolled the window down or had it down, a hispanic male was there, I said can I help you guys with something, he said sorry wrong house(he has no idea how accurate that statement is) I said no problem, he quickly shut the door that he had started to open while talking to me and backed down the driveway and sat up a house or two before leaving. It is possible that he was a friend of the neighbor, but why not get out of the car, or go to there house? I dunno, I did the right thing.

Really my question is how can I have quicker acces, with relitive safety, It's only me and my fiance, no kids, occasionally my niece is over like once a month, other than that only close friends, no one goes in the bedroom but its not locked. any ideas?


----------



## Baldy

*Simple..*

You and your girlfriend need to take a self defense course. Go to your local gun range, club, or contact the NRA and they will help you. You can ask questions about all your self defense needs and get the right answers. I would keep the shotgun loaded and ready unless folks or friends where coming over and then I would empty it and lock it up. The 1911 would be on me at all times in a cock and lock condition 1 carry. Remember a locked gun is just an expensive rock if you need it.Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley

I would keep the shotgun mag full chamber empty, the sound of a racking slide is deafing. the 1911a1 c&l ready to go. Training,practice, practice, practice some more.


----------



## propellerhead

I carry at home for two reasons. One, instant access in the event of a home invasion. Two, it makes carrying in public less awkward.


----------



## littlej72

My girl and I have gone over it, and all the training I reveived has been very pro lock anti carry, I LIVE IN MARYLAND, I wish I did live in texas, but in MD carrying in general is a challenge. Thanks for the tips, again it depends on the type of area you live in, is what I gather. The shot gun and 1911 are both loaded, both locked though. Im not always here when guests are over, so that is challenging as well. My girlfriend possible will be taking a self defense/shooting traing privately with a veteran sheriff she knows.


----------



## scooter

Cabelas, electronic lock safe, 69.99$ bolt it to anything solid and most will allow a 1 digit or more combo.I have mine set for 2 numbers and the activation button.....3 seconds and I can have up to 4 different handguns and 2 or more loaded mags for each pistol in my hand!


----------



## bangbang

If I were you, I would not be concerned with having unlocked guns in the house while you are there.

If you have guests, then maybe you should lock them up...but remmeber, having guests does not keep your home from being invaded...you may have to save their lives.

For you, I would be more concerned with locking up the guns when you are not home. 

You do not want a theif to get your guns. So while not home, keep them in a safe, or with you. When you get home, I suggest unlocking the guns and putting them in strategic locations. 

If I did not have a child...I would have a shotgun beside my bed. I do not even own a shotgun becuase I do not want to hassle of taking care of it and keeping it locked up...yet.

I will get once for sure, but right now...my handgun is all I have. I have an electronic DAC safe beside my bed, and that takes about 2 seconds to open. Again, if I did not have a child, that gun would be on the nightstand (or in a drawer) while I slept. With the child, I have to be extra careful. 

When you leave for the day...lock up everything that stays at home.


----------



## mw1311

My Hk is on my hip most of the times, my Winchester 1300 Defender is either right next to my computer (close to the door) or in the bedroom & my Kimber Pro CDP is in a gun cabinet that's never locked when I'm at home. All my guns are loaded with 1 in the chamber. The rest of my guns are locked in the safe.


----------



## Todd

propellerhead said:


> I carry at home for two reasons. One, instant access in the event of a home invasion. Two, it makes carrying in public less awkward.





tony pasley said:


> I would keep the shotgun mag full chamber empty, the sound of a racking slide is deafing. the 1911a1 c&l ready to go. Training,practice, practice, practice some more.


These guys sum it up for me.


----------



## littlej72

Thanks for all the replies guys, I'd say it's time to get a small and large safe, funny how sometimes we miss some obvious stuff! Thanks again.


----------



## propellerhead

Another reason I carry at home is so no one gets access to the loaded gun. This works for those with kids. Hiding a gun doesn't guarantee a child won't find it. We've all heard the horror stories. If you're gonna have a loaded gun at home with kids, it should be on your person or in the safe. No where else.


----------



## mw1311

or just don't get kids...leaves more cash for guns...


----------



## scooter

mw1311 said:


> or just don't get kids...leaves more cash for guns...


my 3 are 21, 23 and 24 , is it too late to get an abortion???:smt033


----------



## john doe.

I have a small safe for my handguns which is unlocked when I am home in case of emergency. I usually have my KTP3AT with me at all times too.


----------



## falshman70

littlej72 said:


> I LIVE IN MARYLAND.


Move to Virginia! :smt082


----------



## littlej72

I actually used to live there, I grew up in ashburn as it grew into the big city it now is. I have thought about moving to central VA, but as always it's complicated. 

Any recomendations on good safes, one for quick acces one that is real solid. thanks.


----------



## Rustycompass

*Ditto*



scooter said:


> Cabelas, electronic lock safe, 69.99$ bolt it to anything solid and most will allow a 1 digit or more combo.I have mine set for 2 numbers and the activation button.....3 seconds and I can have up to 4 different handguns and 2 or more loaded mags for each pistol in my hand!


"what he said" ... :smt023


----------



## 2400

littlej72 said:


> (1) I peeked out and saw an unfamiliar car one I had never seen
> 
> (2) I went to the front to get a better look, was able to see an older corrola with at least three people in it.
> 
> (3) I proceeded to the bedroom calmly only to realize what a moron I am, I had a lot of time to prepare, but everything was locked
> 
> (4) I worry about people coming in the house when Im not around gaining acces
> 
> (5) I nervously in a room lit only dimly by the tv, unlocked it(taurus' little hex lock) cocked pulled the slide and then the safety, it didn't take long but if I was under more preassure it would not have gone so well.
> 
> (6) I just cant get to the point of leaving a loaded (which they all are) pistol or shotgun in easy reach of my bed unlocked.
> 
> (7) Long story short, I went out on the porch in my sox, they either rolled the window down or had it down
> 
> (8) he quickly shut the door that he had started to open while talking to me and backed down the driveway and sat up a house or two before leaving.
> 
> (9) I dunno, I did the right thing.
> 
> (10) Really my question is how can I have quicker acces, with relitive safety, It's only me and my fiance, no kids


(1) OK
(2) This is a good time to make sure the door is locked and your phone is in your hand.
(3) LOL
(4) This is why you keep things locked up when you're gone, not when you're home.
(5) Exactly, if they had broken in what were you going to do? 
(6) Why not? Why not spend more time at the range shooting and get more comfortable with your guns. As you found out they don't do you any good locked up when you may need them.
(7) What were you going to do with at least 3 strangers outside and you on the porch with a gun? Why would you leave the safety of your house to walk outside to confront someone? There could have been a 4th or 5th guy beside the door waiting for you to walk out.
(8) You were lucky, once again where was your phone?
(9) Nope, you didn't. If you're worried enough to spend a lot of time getting a gun ready then going outside wasn't the right thing. The right thing would have been calling the cops and reporting the guys outside, then staying inside and waiting to see what they were going to do. 
(10) Unlock a gun or several guns when you come home and lock them up when you leave.


----------



## rfawcs

Mini-vault bolted to the wall of the coat closet on the first floor has a S&W Model 66 and two speedloader reloads (My wife likes revolvers).

Maxi-vault on the nightstand next to the bed (and cabled to it) has the Colt Trooper with two speedloader reloads, and the Beretta 92 with one extra magazine and the SRT suppressor.

Everything else is in the big safes.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

If Im at home, there is a gun either on my hip, or clipped to the side of my bed loaded and ready to go.

When Im not home, if Im not carrying it, its locked in a safe.


----------



## Revolver

propellerhead said:


> Another reason I carry at home is so no one gets access to the loaded gun. This works for those with kids. Hiding a gun doesn't guarantee a child won't find it. We've all heard the horror stories. If you're gonna have a loaded gun at home with kids, it should be on your person or in the safe. No where else.


It's not kids. It's anyone who can't to be trusted to have access to a firearm. There are plenty of adults who cannot be trusted around firearms(immature(fools), sheeple mindset, unknown/questionable character, etc.) To only prevent/grant access to people based on age is misguided and dangerous. You must safeguard your firearms from anyone who you don't absolutely trust with a loaded firearm in their hands in your home. We all know people who fit in one of the above categories.


----------



## Waffen

Not to be a smart a$$ but you put yourself in a very bad place by going outside, that was a really bad decision.. I'll also say having a gun and not being ready to use it not good either. Get some training and don't be afraid to have a loaded weapon on you or next to you. 

As the smart people said unlock your gun when home and when going out lock them up and never again put yourself in a situation to become a victim...

W


----------



## littlej72

Once armed I was fully ready to use the gun, and into the car shots are not easy I realize that but I was on the porch still slightly obscured, I literally opened the door and spoke from there, I didn't step out until they had begun there reply, you can be seen outside of my house and there is relatively high traffic. The safety on the gun was the taurus hex, relatively quick to unlock. It is now locked in a small safe cocked and locked, on the advice of others. I appreciate all the advice and it is mostly good. But, the average gun owner is not going to be swat trained. I have taken firearms safety and a bit of shooting training, where I live guns are somewhat taboo, just bear that in mind, carry permits are almost impossible to get. But depending on the situation I would much rather have a weapons violation, and fight it then be dead. They actually have laws in MD on storing and transporting guns, guns in the home etc. how enforced they are, who knows.


----------

